# Omni/Keyscape/Trilian/Stylus Multi Users



## chimuelo (Nov 22, 2020)

Curious how others save their presets for Multi’s.

Do you save presets per part in a multi, or just use a single preset list, then save each preset with separate MIDI channels to fit in a default multi.


----------

